# frozen embryo cycles



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2168710/Women-having-fertility-treatment-better-using-frozen-embryo-fresh.html

/links


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for this peppa pig (love the name!!)

I'm due to have FET soon and its given me a boost so am keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

Great name Peppa   
thanks for posting


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow I think more study needs to be done though before we can count on it as there are many ladies on here who have failed at frozen embryo transfers

manda x


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

def worked for me - see my signture. felt alot more relaxed for both mine which both  resulted in  pregnacy and now 2 perfect children. good luck to eveyone xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

mandamae said:


> Wow I think more study needs to be done though before we can count on it as there are many ladies on here who have failed at frozen embryo transfers
> 
> manda x


----------

